# Sailing Anarchy Seized By Fed's??



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

SA Seized By Feds?

http://forums.sailinganarchy.com/seized.php


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Never spent any time there, but what's the date today .


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, I hope not. That means you, SmackDaddy and some others will be on here even MORE often!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

MikeOReilly said:


> Never spent any time there, but what's the date today .


It is April fools, but to shut the site down entirely?


----------



## B.J. Porter (Aug 1, 2013)

MikeOReilly said:


> Never spent any time there, but what's the date today .


I'm guessing it's a joke...but it's not Sailing Anarchy's joke but some hacker.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Look at the source code.....


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

jimgo said:


> Oh, I hope not. That means SmackDaddy and some others will be on here even MORE often!


I heard that.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

I heard the feds seized Smacky but they threw him back !


----------



## wolffy (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

I like the laundry list of agencies. :laugher


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

JimMcGee said:


> I like the laundry list of agencies. :laugher


Yup. A tad over-done.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

All you guys that just made any derogatory remarks or insinuations regarding any agency have been flagged for IRS investigation, probing, harrasment, watchlists etc..


----------



## LessTacksing (Mar 17, 2009)

If they pay the programmer the $50 or $100 or etc. It will get unlocked...:laugher

David


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

LessTacksing said:


> If they pay the programmer the $50 or $100 or etc. It will get unlocked...:laugher
> 
> David


Isn't that what they paid Dawg in the end for all his work?


----------



## Donald_Crowhurst (Jan 13, 2014)

I am speculating they got hacked and its not their April Fools joke.


----------



## A. Mann (Feb 14, 2014)

Donald_Crowhurst said:


> I am speculating they got hacked and its not their April Fools joke.


Don't be so sure. There was a thread in S.A. where the moderator refused to answer whether he paid payroll taxes on several years earnings for domestic help he admitted to paying. Maybe that was just the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

One hopes that the government can at least spell. 'Division' is spelled incorrectly, and 'by the by' doesn't make sense…

it's a cute hack, though.
onya!


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

18 USC 983 is the federal civil forfeiture statute

"fo" the Southern District of California??

Hmmmmmmm....


PS: I'm one of Smack's "others" from over there at SA.. watch out!! We bad, thass right, bad...


----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

That exact same graphic was put up on some other site I surf last year. I can't even remember which one. Same errors, everything. Funny thing is whoever is responsible could actually be prosecuted for it by the REAL U.S. Attorney's Office...


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

Totally fake, but I wonder if Dawg is having some fun. Shutting down a real money making site for an entire day is a bit much.


----------



## sonosail (Mar 17, 2008)

Obviously not the government, but it also doesn't seem likely that this is their own little spoof. In any case, it will be a topic for discussion, once they are back up and running again.
I have to admit, I will be checking back to find out what really happened. My guess is that one days lost ad revenue will be more than made up for later.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Between all the crazy adds and all the porn if off topic and the REAL LAWSUIT who knows


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

Look at the source code. April1.png does not sound like a DOJ file


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Assuming this is an April Fool's event.... I hope those agencies have a good sense of humor...


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

wolffy said:


>


Just great!

See? This is what happens when people talk about how to pay less taxes while transporting guns across international boarders by sea and not using the right anchor with correct scope.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh oh... it musta been dat photo I posted over there 

They's not saying much over on facebook https://www.facebook.com/SailingAnarchy


----------



## ehlsail (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds a lot like the end of the old "Dragnet" show. " For the county of Los Angeles ............". You have to be older to remember that one.


----------



## atoyot (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, Jack Webb would have fit right in there. 

Of course, one thing this gag is doing, is getting us up & over to other sailing sites......


----------

